

Why Cuil Sucks - It can't even find itself - geuis
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=cuil.com&sl=long

======
compay
Maybe that's because it's only supposed to return relevant results. Seems to
be working well here.

------
icey
Does someone have a greasemonkey script to filter out all these stupid Cuil
posts yet?

We get it, Cuil sucks.

------
byrneseyeview
My #1 result was <http://whois.ws/whois-com/ip-address/cuil.com/> . They had
some other whois results, too.

I wonder if they realized how many people would read about it on Techcrunch,
then search for Techcrunch on it to take it for a spin -- and quickly reworked
the algorithm to give a higher weight to URLs.

------
oxtopus
Doesn't that make sense?

Before the launch, weren't they in stealth? Shouldn't it take time for the
index to catch up?

------
Zev
That search worked for me..

------
kajecounterhack
no, notice that cuil.com isn't a result.

------
tx
How pathetic. (you, not cuil). Go and make fun of Facebook instead. It's a
fucking MESSAGE BOARD WRITTEN IN PHP. At least Cuil is trying to build
something not trivial and useless, facing real competition and going after
real money.

~~~
compay
As soon as their search results aren't terrible, I'll be rooting for them. But
right now it's all sizzle and no beef.

